# Kubota L3010 3 point inoperative



## phoxtrot (Feb 22, 2017)

There have been many threads regarding this; 3 point instantly stops working, fluid is clean and full. People have repaired by cleaning or replacing the 3 point relief valve. Where is this valve? My manual doesn't show it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Phoxtrot! Is this unique only to that model or does it extend to others? I ask because I have a BX series and haven't had trouble yet, but wanted to keep an eye out if it was in the wings for later!


----------



## phoxtrot (Feb 22, 2017)

Apparently mostly the L series has this issue


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

phoxtrot,

I found the following post regarding an L3010 tractor Hydraulic lift not working:

"I bought a post hole digger for it and found the 3ph wouldn't work. After going through of service manual I found a note that said I might have reposition a valve to send hydraulic pressure to the 3ph. 
I did that and it still didn't work. More reading in the service manual led me to disconnect the feedback rod on the lift unit and I found that I could raise the 3ph with the feed back rod. I reconnected it and the 3ph worked great. "

You will have to contact your Kubota dealer to find where the relief valve is located.


----------



## phoxtrot (Feb 22, 2017)

I have checked the transfer valve, and it's in the proper position.

Thanks


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Is there a loader on the tractor? :usa:


----------



## phoxtrot (Feb 22, 2017)

Yes, and it operates fine.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Standing behind the tractor, on the left side of the 3point hitch housing there is a threaded rod that tell the system the position of the arms. I have seen the jam nuts on it loosen and the rod falls off. And I have seen it rust up and break from the arms going up and down. If you find it off or broke do nut move it with tractor running if you still have some thing attached to it as it might raise with you in the way.:usa:


----------



## phoxtrot (Feb 22, 2017)

The rod is adjusted, and appears to be in good working order. Thanks for the input


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Did you happen to have a heavy object mounted to the 3ph at the time it quit working? I have seen the 3ph piston rod drove straight threw the piston. It happens from something heavy mounted to 3ph and tractor go over a bump and the 3ph bounces and it drives the rod threw the piston. I have replaced a few because of that happening.:usa:


----------



## phoxtrot (Feb 22, 2017)

A box scraper was mounted on the 3 pt, not familiar with where a rod and piston would be in conjunction to the 3 pt.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

It is a hydraulic piston that pushes against the rod. The rod is pinned to the 3ph cross shaft, when pushed it levers the shaft and raises the hitch arms. The rod is not attach to the piston, the piston is concaved. The rod has a big ball on the end and just sits in the depression of the piston. It is while you are driving around on uneven ground and go over something with a little momentum that the hitch might bounce up then slam down, and when that happens pow the rod will punch threw the piston.:usa:


----------



## phoxtrot (Feb 22, 2017)

Good information, I will look into it. I am pretty sure that the 3 pt was down when the failure happened


----------

